# BYOD - Who do you use?



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I still have my Uber phone, but now as of this past week I'm also using my personal phone. I want to just have one phone, but my personal phone doesn't work in the Hollywood Hills and places like that. I'm wondering what companies others are using and how much they pay. If you don't have unlimited data, how many GB do you pay for?

My device is Sprint, I pay $46 tax included for unlimited call/text/data and insurance.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberMalibu said:


> I still have my Uber phone, but now as of this past week I'm also using my personal phone. I want to just have one phone, but my personal phone doesn't work in the Hollywood Hills and places like that. I'm wondering what companies others are using and how much they pay. If you don't have unlimited data, how many GB do you pay for?
> 
> My device is Sprint, I pay $46 tax included for unlimited call/text/data and insurance.


You might want to use only the Uber phones. Uber has access to your contacts. I don't know if you want them to have that.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

pengduck said:


> You might want to use only the Uber phones. Uber has access to your contacts. I don't know if you want them to have that.


Really? I dont recall giving the driver app access to my contacts.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*i am all wirelese no cell phone plan:*
t-mobile hotspot device w/$50 mo 7gb data plan, ( i may need a higher data plan, this month i came close to using all 7gb of data )
for my phone and text: personal iphone 4 wirelese, uses google voice as phone with the hangout dialer app,
to run the shareride apps maps, i use the Asus - MeMO Pad 7 Tablet - 16GB - Black


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have T-Mobile, dies in canyons more often than Verizon did.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Samename said:


> Really? I dont recall giving the driver app access to my contacts.


I don't believe you have that option. You will need to check on that in your phone.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *i am all wirelese no cell phone plan:*
> t-mobile hotspot device w/$50 mo 7gb data plan, ( i may need a higher data plan, this month i came close to using all 7gb of data )
> for my phone and text: personal iphone 4 wirelese, uses google voice as phone with the hangout dialer app,
> to run the shareride apps maps, i use the Asus - MeMO Pad 7 Tablet - 16GB - Black


On my personal phone I use Straight Talk, it is unlimited everything for $45 plus taxes (49.61) per month total.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I use the uber phone. There is no place I could get an unlimted plan for 40 bucks a month plus the phone gets hot when in use so why wear out my phone. Plus I need my phone to see where the other drivers are, check the buss and airline info and play games and read while waiting for a request


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

My personal phone is on Ting (Sprint MVNO) Less than $40/mo for mine and my wife's phones. In the car, I have a T-Mobile Hotspot. $30/mo for 3GB0, and I tether both my phone and a deactivated iPhone4 to the hotspot. Uber runs on the iPhone, Lyft, maps, calling, and Pandora run on my personal phone. T-Mobile Music Freedom makes the Pandora streaming free. I have yet to be able to test Uber's Spotify streaming to see if T'Mobile discounts that streamig yet as part of Music Freedom. Before when I had the Uber provided iPhone and running data (without Pandora) on my personal phone, my Ting bill would be over $60 with the data usage. So I'm saving $40 a month now with this configuration.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4. The wife works for Verizon so we get a big break on the plan.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Flesh light.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I have had no problems with the App on my Galaxy Note2.

The reminder you are logged on when usig a different App is a pain though.


----------

